# Fine Molds Snowspeeder 1/48 Build - Daniel Broadway



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

*Fine Molds Snowspeeder 1/48 Build*

So I just started on this model last night, but I've pretty much got all the panels painted in the cockpit. Maybe a touch up here or there, but it's pretty much there.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

You show off the interior detail well. Looks like plenty of detail on the hull as well.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Great little model! Underline _LITTLE_! Really wish FM would make a 1/48 of this one. Great paint job on the interior there. Look forward to the rest of the build.

So, what's the hold up? Chop, chop!! :lol:

Remember, sleep is for the weak....

Carl-


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

hal9001 said:


> Great little model! Underline _LITTLE_! Really wish FM would make a 1/48 of this one. Great paint job on the interior there. Look forward to the rest of the build.
> 
> So, what's the hold up? Chop, chop!! :lol:
> 
> ...


umm- the FineMolds Snowspeeder is 1/48...

Since the licensing rights for Star Wars for that market has been passed to Bandai perhaps they will release a larger kit of this subject, hopefully with the same level of detail.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

The paint job on all those control panels leaves me with a vague sense of awe...


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes, the model is 1/48th and very tiny. The snowspeeders in the movie show they are only a little bigger than the pilots in them. I will hopefully have more progress to show this evening.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> umm- the FineMolds Snowspeeder is 1/48...


*As I hold my head down in shame, I remember now....* 

Carl-


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Got a lot of little things done tonight, but the main thing was I got the major strokes done on the pilots. I will go back for touch up painting and painting smaller details.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> umm- the FineMolds Snowspeeder is 1/48...
> 
> Since the licensing rights for Star Wars for that market has been passed to Bandai perhaps they will release a larger kit of this subject, hopefully with the same level of detail.


what what what? Bandai? I haven't heard this. What's the skinny? Any announcements?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Jodet said:


> what what what? Bandai? I haven't heard this. What's the skinny? Any announcements?


Been over at Craters of the Moon for the last month?:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=418269

Snow Speeder is looking good. Back to lurking...


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Got alot of the main snowspeeder assembly done and primed, and the pilots are painted. Will need to do a bit of touch up on the pilots, but that is tomorrow's task.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Used the salt technique to get the paint chipping on the orange stripe on the front of the speeder. Also put the white panels in.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Outstanding work.
Great photographs as well!!!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Main colors are now laid down. Time to dirty it up.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

First layer of discoloration weathering on. I kept it subtle because it's so easy to overdo. I'd rather build up layers than add too much.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Top side weathering pretty much done. This is my first time to ever weather a Star Wars vehicle, so it was quite a learning experience. It came out well I think.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> First layer of discoloration weathering on. I kept it subtle because it's so easy to overdo. I'd rather build up layers than add too much.


This is the best approach to weathering in my opinion. I've seen far too many Millennium Falcon build-ups that look like they barely survived a fire because the weathering was so heavy-handed.

I really like what you've done with this Snowspeeder; a little dirt, a little damage, and a little wear and tear, without taking any of it too far or leaving any surfaces or panels looking too fresh. Nice attention to detail!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I agree with Zombie it's too easy to over-do the weathering especially on a Star Wars model. I think you've got just the perfect amount of wear and tear and grunge, not too much, not too little. The salt technique really works well. Nice job on this.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok, the top side is done. I still need to weather the bottom, but other than that , adding the air breaks and harpoon gun, it's done. Once it's fully 100% finished, I'll take some proper beauty shots with nice photography and lighting.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

She's done.  I'll take some more high quality photos in the sunlight when I get the chance.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Outstanding work!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

You really inspired me to track down one of these kits. I agree, a great result.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Xenodyssey said:


> You really inspired me to track down one of these kits...


I'd suggest you do it sooner rather than later. Fine Molds' Star Wars license expires at the end of this year and will not be renewed because The Mouse struck a licensing deal with Bandai Japan, who will be allegedly be producing model kits, collectibles, and toys.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Some more professional pics of the model instead of cell phone pics.  Sorry they are large, but I wanted to show all the detail.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

You get an A+ and a gold star young man! Bet your parents are proud.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

A composite shot just for fun.


----------

